# In Javascript Textarea beliebigen , festgelegten Text einfügen



## X9kl3m2 (19. Oktober 2004)

also wie im Titel zu sehen ist möchte ich 
in eine Textarea etwas einfügen ... ( per Buttonklick)

ja da stellt sich das problem , wie ?

mfg


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Oktober 2004)

document.forms.FORMNAME.ELEMENTNAME.value = "GEWÜNSCHTER TEXT"

Das ganze in eine Funktion ( oder EventHandler ) und die Werte in Großbuchstaben an deinen Bedarf anpassen!


----------



## X9kl3m2 (19. Oktober 2004)

huhu,

deine Antwort sieht zwar vielversprechend aus aber so richtig funktionieren tut diese Variante nicht  .


----------



## Tobias Menzel (19. Oktober 2004)

hmm, folgendes funktioniert definitiv:
	
	
	



```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
function setText() {
    document.form1.text1.value = "Hallo Welt";
}
</script>
<body>
<form name="form1" method="post" action="">
  <input name="text1" type="text">
  <input type="button" name="button1" value="KLICK" onClick="setText()">
</form>
</body>
```

Gruß

EDIT: ist hier zwar ein Inputfeld, aber mit ner Textarea gehts auch: getestet.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Oktober 2004)

Beispiel:



```
<html>
<head>
<script language="JavaScript1.3" type="text/javascript">
<!--
function setzen()
{
document.forms.Testform.Textfeld.value = " Hallo Welt! "
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body>
<form name="Testform">
<textarea name="Textfeld"></textarea>
<br>
<input type="button" onclick="setzen()"value="Schreibe jetzt...">
</form>
</body>
</html>
```

Alternativ fürs JavaScript:


```
<script language="JavaScript1.3" type="text/javascript">
<!--
function setzen()
{
document.forms[0].elements[0].value = " Hallo Welt! "
}
//-->
</script>
```


----------



## X9kl3m2 (19. Oktober 2004)

Danke danke 

ps : Thomas Linder du hattest schon mit deinen ersten Beitrag Recht , da sich aber bei mir ein fehler eingeschlichen hatte den ich bisher auch nich gefunden habe, ging deine Lösung natürlich nicht.

mfg


----------



## iloveratte (7. März 2012)

hallo

Das benötige ich auch, nur das ich damit kein "textarea - feld" füllen möchte, sondern ein "input type text - Feld"

kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## timestamp (7. März 2012)

Ähm ja. Lese einfach mal die vierte Antwort...


----------



## iloveratte (7. März 2012)

Hoi, das wäre ja kein problem, aber das was man auf knopfdruck einfügen möchte, sollte am aktuellen Curserpunkt im textfeld eingefügt werden. und nicht einfach das gesammte textfeld neu überschrieben werden..

das wäre ja kein problem sonnst..


----------



## tombe (7. März 2012)

Schau mal hier. Da findest du ein Beispiel wo genau das macht.


----------



## iloveratte (7. März 2012)

Ok, danke werde das ganze mal etwas umbauen..

(benötige nur eineen Code, der das Script einfügen muss..) -> [ CODE ]

und jetzt wird ja folgendes eingefügt: [ CODE ][ /CODE ]

ich baue es um. Danke


----------

